# CRASH!!!!



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

*Meet Crash the American Bully! He's a white pawed, rough, tough, and all around chubby boy! His favorite thing to do is eat, eat, EAT! Give him a cookie and he's your friend for life! Well....on top of taking Rascal's toys.....*


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

OMG how cute I love his face. Great job


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Adorable. Love the little battle crop.. His left eye kinda makes him look a bit off tho.


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

i love his chubbiness


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

I think he looks good.I think with a AB I would have made him have floppy ears though.But then again there are so many dogs with floppy ears that you don't want him to be confused with anything else.


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

dixieland said:


> I think he looks good.I think with a AB I would have made him have floppy ears though.But then again there are so many dogs with floppy ears that you don't want him to be confused with anything else.


haha yeah. I drew him from a bully with uncropped ears then i questioned on it for a day and came back this morning and finished the earless drawing off with cropped ones lol


----------



## NinaThePitbull (Feb 10, 2010)

i love him. nice big head, reddoggy is gonna love this one.


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

DOH! My bad!I thought it said American bulldog,not American Bully!Then yeah you want him to have cropped ears.Sorry!Carry on!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

His eyes look much better! You have some real talent girl.


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

dixieland said:


> DOH! My bad!I thought it said American bulldog,not American Bully!Then yeah you want him to have cropped ears.Sorry!Carry on!


XD All is well 



american_pit13 said:


> His eyes look much better! You have some real talent girl.


Yep i fixed his "crooked" eye 
Thank you so much for pointing it out lol!


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

Where are you Reddoggy! Come see this "Donut" puppy!


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

Got a message from Reddoggy!



> Reddoggy said: He's cool as heck!!!


Yayyy! lol!


----------



## Crash pups person (Nov 3, 2009)

You stole my Dogs name!

Nice sketch:clap:


----------



## bullyluv (May 14, 2010)

i absolutely adore him! way cute!


----------



## christina60546 (May 6, 2010)

Ahaa very cute!


----------



## Crash pups person (Nov 3, 2009)

It would be awesome if you can do him with Rosed ears and a black muzzle:woof:










Sorry, I just had to seeing how you stole his name and all.


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

Haha...hmm i wonder how Crash would look with rosed ears and a black muzzle


----------

